# Taming adult hedgehog



## Mira (Dec 4, 2011)

The People at the pet store have no idea how old the hedgehog is, they say maybe 6 months (it doesn't look like a baby though it's a bit big) and I'm unsure if I will be able to tame it. is there a maximum age for being able to tame a hedgie? And how can you tell/estimate the age? How can I test if It will warm up to me? I really want to rescue it because the pet store is a bit sketchy and they look like they are not taking proper care of it. Help!!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

There is no maximum age. I've taken in adult rescues who were extremely defensive and biting and had them turn into wonderfully social hedgehogs. I've also seen those that were defensive who never changed... including one which I raised from the moment he was born.

If a hedgehog is a baby, you can guess that they are babies by them growing, and by quilling, but once they reach adult size, there is no real way to determine their age.

I would say spend some time at the pet store with the hedgehog. See if they will let you sit with him on your lap, in a quiet area. If the hedgehog uncurls and shows its face, well that's usually a good sign that there is potential for trust and they will open up eventually. 

If you decide to get him, be prepared to care for him in his currently attitude for the rest of his life. Spend lots of time with him, be patient and if he turns into a social hedgehog, consider it a bonus. At least that is how I view each angry/defensive rescue I take in.


----------



## Mira (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you so much!! Your advice is helpful


----------

